# Kettle question



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

HI All , our kettle has given up the ghost, light on base is on but not heating water. Phoned a spares company to be told nobody can sell spares anymore. Purchased it year or two ago so probably out of guarantee . Delonghi make so wasn't cheap. Does anybody know if I can get spares anywhere?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Google is your friend [or might be] 

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=delonghi%20kettle%20spares


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Looked at these yesterday but no elements ..


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I would chance your luck with Delonghi first. Consumer act says goods should last a reasonable amount of time. 2 years is definitely not reasonable. Tell them you don't have receipt, be friendly and some companies will replace fine. Most electrical items have a manufactures date code on them so they'll have an idea when you bought it. Twitter is useful too if on it, I tweeted(a funny tweet) Bosch after my drill then multi tool packed in within a week of each other. Drill was ancient but multi tool was about 3 years old, someone contacted me and I was sent a new one😀


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Do you know your right, will give this a go tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Have been told in the past I have a nice way about me if and when I complain. Shall keep you posted:thumb:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Yep sale of goods act says goods can be covered up to 5yrs in England and 6 in Scotland.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Be aware that the SoG act places obligations on the retailer, not the manufacturer, and can require some work from the purchaser to prove their case. That said I'd still speak to Delonghi first to see if they are prepared to offer anything.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks guys, been on the phone to them today. The guy was not very helpful to start with but got better after a few mins. He has asked me to post it back to them then he will look at it. He said providing it has not been misused in any way he may just replace it. I do hope none of you out there are abusing your kettles. I did ask him how you could abuse your kettle and he agreed it was a silly thing to ask but they have too. Will post it to them this week.watch this space will keep you posted. Thanks again for your replies.
Warren:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

warren said:


> .....I did ask him how you could abuse your kettle.....


By allowing it to boil dry 

I'm not inferring that's what happened with yours, but they'll probably just check for discolouration on the plate inside at the bottom.

Hope the swop-out comes through for you. :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hope you get a replacement


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

kettle abuse!


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Sending off tomorrow..fri.. Will keep you posted.:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Ps...need to get down to Cornwall this year Starbuck :thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Quick update for you guys, I contacted the company today to be told they are very kindly going to replace the kettle for us....result:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Kettle update.....New one arrived today :thumb:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Happy brewing :thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't ask, don't get...well done


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Good to know this sort of thing goes on.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks guys:thumb:


----------

